# Test



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just testing,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Much better


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Please excuse me while I drool


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very tasty.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

side by side the improvement is impressive, well done mate, what's this new box then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just a box with lights in it.  Wanna buy the old one ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Wanna buy the old one ?










Errr...... No


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Much better, though I think it might be a touch underexposed, if you can push it half a stop that might work IMHO 







Hope you don't think I'm being cheeky


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Hope you don't think I'm being cheeky


Not at all.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you don't think I'm being cheeky
> ...


 It would look something like this then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Sorry `H` it`s bit too bright for me I prefer Roy`s version...

















Mind you that could be because I`ve just finished nights and everything looks a bit too bright at the moment


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

What's this? Is this Roy doing market research for a new RLT????

If so I want my name put down first!!!


----------

